# Ethernet Won't Work



## SamZR (Aug 2, 2008)

I have a DSL modem. I can't get it to work with the ethernet cable attached to my PC, though it works fine with the USB cable. I would much prefer if I could connect with my Ethernet port than with my USB Port.

Here's what I get if I do IPCONFIG /ALL:

Microsoft Windows XP [Version 5.1.2600]
(C) Copyright 1985-2001 Microsoft Corp.

C:\Documents and Settings\All>IPCONFIG /ALL

Windows IP Configuration

Host Name . . . . . . . . . . . . : reisman-ae1c451
Primary Dns Suffix . . . . . . . :
Node Type . . . . . . . . . . . . : Unknown
IP Routing Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
WINS Proxy Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
DNS Suffix Search List. . . . . . : launchmodem.com

Ethernet adapter Local Area Connection:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : launchmodem.com
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Westell WireSpeed Dual Connect Modem

Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-0F-DB-19-74-C5
Dhcp Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
IP Address. . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.97
Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.255.0
IP Address. . . . . . . . . . . . : fe80::20f:dbff:fe19:74c5%6
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.254
DHCP Server . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.254
DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.254
192.168.1.254
fec0:0:0:ffff::1%2
fec0:0:0:ffff::2%2
fec0:0:0:ffff::3%2
Lease Obtained. . . . . . . . . . : Friday, August 01, 2008 4:45:54 PM
Lease Expires . . . . . . . . . . : Saturday, August 02, 2008 4:45:54 PM


Ethernet adapter Local Area Connection 2:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Intel(R) PRO/100 VE Network Connecti
on
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-11-D8-DC-79-5A

Tunnel adapter Teredo Tunneling Pseudo-Interface:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Teredo Tunneling Pseudo-Interface
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 80-00-3B-E3-B5-19-00-67
Dhcp Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
IP Address. . . . . . . . . . . . : 2001:0:4137:9e50:8000:3be3:b519:67
IP Address. . . . . . . . . . . . : fe80::ffff:ffff:fffd%5
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : ::
NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Disabled

Tunnel adapter Automatic Tunneling Pseudo-Interface:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : launchmodem.com
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Automatic Tunneling Pseudo-Interface

Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : C0-A8-01-61
Dhcp Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
IP Address. . . . . . . . . . . . : fe80::5efe:192.168.1.97%2
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . :
DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : fec0:0:0:ffff::1%2
fec0:0:0:ffff::2%2
fec0:0:0:ffff::3%2
NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Disabled


Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## OMGmissinglink (Sep 24, 2006)

Open start, settings, NW connections, Loc area connection r/ click diagnose / repair

then try ping your ISP provider
Open dos prompt in windows type in >Ping www.yahoo.com

Post ping results


----------



## SamZR (Aug 2, 2008)

Microsoft Windows XP [Version 5.1.2600]
(C) Copyright 1985-2001 Microsoft Corp.

C:\Documents and Settings\All>Ping www.yahoo.com

Pinging www.yahoo-ht3.akadns.net [69.147.76.15] with 32 bytes of data:

Reply from 69.147.76.15: bytes=32 time=49ms TTL=41
Reply from 69.147.76.15: bytes=32 time=49ms TTL=41
Reply from 69.147.76.15: bytes=32 time=48ms TTL=41
Reply from 69.147.76.15: bytes=32 time=48ms TTL=41

Ping statistics for 69.147.76.15:
Packets: Sent = 4, Received = 4, Lost = 0 (0% loss),
Approximate round trip times in milli-seconds:
Minimum = 48ms, Maximum = 49ms, Average = 48ms


And actually, I was wrong about what it is. Apparently, it's a DSL Router. But it only has one Ethernet port.


----------



## OMGmissinglink (Sep 24, 2006)

then you've Open start, settings, NW connections, Loc area connection r/ click diagnose / repair, ... does your pc connect with the ethernet port?


----------

